# PS3 option with 24 Hz F/S



## gordo80 (Apr 23, 2008)

I need help kind don't understand how this works. I own a LED with 240 Hz. I was noticing the PS3 has an option to turn on the 24 Hz option. What will work better with my TV to have this option off or on? Will this improve the picture quality while watching blu-rays.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Sure thats not 24 FPS i.e. Frames per second? 

If so, it will probably bypass the conversion to 60fps inside the PS3, and let your TV handle the 24 fps output. So to answer your question, it all depends if the processing in the PS3 or the TV is better as to which one will look better to you.

Try it both ways, with a movie you know is 24 frames per second on the DVD.


----------



## gordo80 (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Note that you usually have to turn off the fancy motion processing to get a TV to handle a 1080p/24 input properly, if it supports the input properly at all.
By properly of course I mean no 2:3 pulldown is used to convert the signal to one that is compatible to a TV with a basic 60Hz refresh rate. 
You would think that most 240Hz LED TVs would properly support the 1080p/24 input without the judder-inducing conversion but there are no guarantees (e.g. cheap Vizios), consult your TV manual to see if it supports 1080p/24 at a multiple of the original frame rate and if so, how to enable it.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Google can tell you in much greater detail, but here's a quick-and-dirty explanation:

Virtually anything shot on film, and most pro HD video cameras, are 24-frame-per-second capture devices. This is the main reason why Blu-Ray movies and "1080p" downloadable content is in 24-frame format: it matches the original format of film and all of the editing and effects equipment used to work on films.

But TV in the US has, until recently, been exclusively 60 fields-per-second (each field being either the odd or even lines of a picture), which gives it a 60 Hz refresh rate.

You'll note that 60 isn't evenly divisible by 24, so the traditional way to display video content was to repeat the first film frame 3 times, the second frame 2 times, the third frame 3 times, the forther 2 times, and so on. Using this method, you can display films on TV. The only problem is that odd-numbered frames are displayed for longer than even-numbered frames, causing "judder". And the higher the resolution and larger the screen, the more you notice this.

Better HDTVs can not only accept 1080/24p signals, but can, by using a refresh rate that is an even multiple of 60, display each film frame for exactly 1/24th of a second, as intended. For example, on a 120 Hz refresh TV, if you repeat each film frame 5 times, that frame will end up being visible for exactly 1/24th of a second. (5 x 24 = 120). Thus, judder is eliminated and the film is displayed as originally intended by the filmmaker, something that wasn't possible with older TV equipment.

NOTE: as dettxw stated, a 120 or 240 Hz refresh rate does NOT itself guarentee that the TV handles 24p properly. Many bargain TVs don't.

Another reason for a higher-than-60 refresh rate is to allow "motion processing" where the TV *creates* frames in between the actual frames coming from the source to help smooth out the motion.

Example: on a close-up shot of a kicker kicking a field goal, frame 1 may have the foot just contacting the football, and frame 2 may have the leg already horizontal. With this "motion processing", the TV could look at the two frames and create one in the middle with the kicker's leg at a 45 degree angle. When inserted into the original frames, it seems to smooth out the motion, making the video seem more like you're watching live action through a window.

Sony calls this "Motion Flow" and Samsung calls it "AMP" (Advanced Motion Processing), and other companies call it other things, but it's all about the TV creating "middle frames" that don't really exist to help smooth out the motion. Most folks like this effect for sports and other "live" events, but find it to be very annoying when watching movies.

NOTE: motion processing must almost always be turned OFF in order for the TV to be able to display 24p content properly.


----------

